# July 2009 - Official Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Adriennelane








AmbersDad








Angel_Kody








Bearzmom








Bob-N-Tash








Bock








brinks








CAMPBELL626








catamount








cherylgraf07








cjl1168








Debles








DebS








DebsDog








Dixie's Mom








EddieME








Emma&Tilly








ErikaS








ErinJ








Flashbrite








For the Love of Goldens








fostermom








FriendsOfZoe








gd8man








GilbertDK








golden&hovawart








GoldenLover84








goldenshasta








goo1218








grousang








Heidi36oh








Hoover's Momma








Hudson








IgorMele








jimconnell








kerribear's golden kids








leftytaurus








lexlana77








lovemygoldens








M & M goldens








Maggies mom








magiclover








Maru








max biaggi








MissNikkisMom








Monymad








nrhareiner








OceanTheGolden








olik








paula bedard








PeanutsMom








phinz








PJD001








Rainnskittles








rick








rik








Roxy








rrm4405








Sama








sharlin








sifuyono








SprtsGrl








Strohm








sueloucks








THE HONEY WOLVES








tobelevski








TriplePinesFarm








usma.1993








Violetzoe








Wilson's REAL Mom


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Heidi36_oh is my pick


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Yikes!! How the heck do you decide? These are wonderful pictures, and its gonna take awhile to figure out the best.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok, poll is now attached. You can vote.
It took me full 3 hours to put this thread together.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow! Good job everyone...once again...I need to sleep on this one! They all are great


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've done my duty! I won't tell though


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> Heidi36_oh is my pick


Thanks Love ya


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Really difficult. But it has to be a july ( no puppy) photo. It took me over an hour to decide but nrhareiner has my vote.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

cannot make up my mind... there are so many wonderful pictures in this thread... very nice work everyone...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thats a crap load of pictures.... lol


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Too many beautiful pictures to choose from!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Why are there puppy pics in this poll?


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Magiclover! Wow! That's a happy July face!


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Gotta love that water and sea breeze blowing the fur back and the cares away! Great job Majiclover! It was so hard to pick, but I kept coming back to your awesome shot! Captures a Goldens love for water and a carefree life!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Puppy Zoo said:


> Gotta love that water and sea breeze blowing the fur back and the cares away! Great job Majiclover! It was so hard to pick, but I kept coming back to your awesome shot! Captures a Goldens love for water and a carefree life!


Awww thanks. She is the sweetest girl and just loves life. I will have to get a shot of her when she stands at the front of the bow and looks like Kate and Leo in Titanic.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

magiclover said:


> Awww thanks. She is the sweetest girl and just loves life. I will have to get a shot of her when she stands at the front of the bow and looks like Kate and Leo in Titanic.


I love this shot also, keep going back to it over and over.
Its between you and one other dog in my mind.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Magiclover -the best. I narrow to three, and keep going back to this one.I like it better than mine.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

maya111 said:


> Magiclover! Wow! That's a happy July face!


I totally agree with you. Even though there was so many great pics and we only get to vote once, Magiclover won my vote. I just love that picture.


----------



## CLEMO&ACE (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldenlover84 won me. With a smile that melts your heart.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw, thanks for voting for Tucker  He smiles like that all the time.


----------

